

Are You an Ad Supported Startup? - Analysis - dherman76
http://www.darrenherman.com/2007/11/25/i-want-my-slice-of-the-pie-a-look-at-startups-and-ad-spending/

======
sonink
The other question is if the guys behind youtube read (and believed) this
article - somebody would have been poorer by a billion dollars.

Afaik, its all pretty simple - just create something useful and the money will
follow (and stay away from that mba).

------
adfreaknyc
Good analysis for people in digital media. Maybe I should change my business
model.

